# Biokläranlage-Gartenteich-Dauerfrost



## schenvo (16. Juli 2007)

Hallo

Man stelle sich folgenden Sachverhalt vor:
Eine kleine Biokläranlage wird betrieben, dass gereinigte Wasser kann ja in verschiedener Weise entsorgt werden - so auch das Einlassen in einen Gartenteich. Welche sinnvolle Lösung gibt es, damit in einem strengen Winter, indem der Gartenteich vereisst ist, Wasser einlaufen kann. 
Ich habe Bedenken, wenn vor dem Frost der Wasserspiegel des Teiches an seiner Grenze ist, dieser zufriert und dann keine Wasser mehr aufnehmen kann. 
Entschuldigt bitte die Frostfrage an einem Tag wo Hitzerekorde gebrochen werden sollen, aber der nächste Winter kommt bestimmt.

Gruß
Schenvo


----------



## Annett (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Biokläranlage-Gartenteich-Dauerfrost*

Hallo,

ist das Wasser so eine Biokläranlage nicht wärmer als 0°C?
Dann sollte es doch bei dauerhaften Wassereintritt in den Teich durch die Bewegung und die Temp. für ein offenes Loch reichen.

Ansonsten hilft wohl nur "irgendwie" unterirdisch einleiten.

Wie machen das denn andere Biokläranlageninhaber?
Du bist ja nicht der einzige, der das anfallende Wasser in einen Teich einspeißen will.


----------



## schenvo (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Biokläranlage-Gartenteich-Dauerfrost*

Hallo Annett

danke für dein Tipp
Ich habe wohl nicht erwähnt, dass die Einleitung des Wassers selbstverständlich unterhalb des Wasserspiegels bzw der Eisschicht erfolgt.
Bei einer geschlossenen Eisdecke kann doch theoretisch kein Wasser nachlaufen. Und wenn das Verbindungsrohr zwischen Kläranlage und Teich voll ist - ja dann?
Ich möchte gern deine Frage aufnehmen - bin ich der einzige der dieses Problem hat oder gibt es eine simple Lösung???

Gruß
Schenvo


----------



## karsten. (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Biokläranlage-Gartenteich-Dauerfrost*

Hallo

gibt es die Anlage schon ?

mit was für Wasserwerten ist denn nach der letzten Reinigungsstufe zu rechnen ?

Selbst was in Deutschland als Trinkwasser aus dem Wasserhahn kommt ist für die meisten Teiche 

so ....

erstmal

nicht gut genug !  

mfg


----------



## schenvo (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Biokläranlage-Gartenteich-Dauerfrost*

Hallo Karsten

Teich und Biokläranlage sind in Plan und Bauvorbereitung (Schachtarbeiten)

Gruß Schenvo


----------



## Harald (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Biokläranlage-Gartenteich-Dauerfrost*

Ich weiß nicht, wie so eine Anlage insgesamt funktioniert, aber wenn Du das gesamte Wasser in den Teich einfließen lassen willst, wird er ja auch im Sommer irgendwann voll sein und überlaufen.

Da ich davon ausgehe, dass nicht jeder mit einer Biokläranlage einen Teich haben wird, nehme ich an, dass auch diese Leute irgendwie grundsätzlich ihr Wasser entsorgen. Besteht daher nicht die Möglichkeit, eine Kombination zu bauen? Bei Bedarf wird das Wasser in den Teich geleitet und falls dieses nicht erforderlich oder gewünscht wird, wird es auf dem "normalen" Weg entsorgt.


----------



## karsten. (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Biokläranlage-Gartenteich-Dauerfrost*



			
				Harald schrieb:
			
		

> .....
> 
> Da ich davon ausgehe, dass nicht jeder mit einer Biokläranlage einen Teich haben wird, nehme ich an, dass auch diese Leute irgendwie grundsätzlich ihr Wasser entsorgen. .......




versickern lassen (in geeigneten Anlagen )

oder in Kanäle einleiten  

http://www.klaeranlagen-vergleich.de/kleinklaeranlagen/technik/einleitung/einleitung-abwasser.htm

ich bin auch grad dabei so was zu planen ...

nur  das kommt mir da   nich rein !

 

mfG


----------



## schenvo (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Biokläranlage-Gartenteich-Dauerfrost*

Hallo Harald

Für den Bau einer Biokläranlage benötigt man eine Genehmigung der Wasserbehörden. Diese bekomme ich nur wenn ich einen Teich baue, der das Wasser aufnimmt. Ich darf nicht dieses "Abwasser" versickern lassen. Grund ist, daß mein Grundwasserspiegel bei ca. 1,10m liegt. Deine Bedenken für den Sommer sind dahingehend unbegründet, weil ich das überlaufende Wasser, also nachdem es den Teich durchwandert ist, dann versickern lassen darf.
Bitte lass uns nicht darüber diskutieren welchen Sinn bzw Unsinn da verlangt wird. 
Durch diese entstehende Problematik habe ich wirklich Gefallen an den Teichbau und dessen Umfeld gewonnen.
Aber, damit man nicht zu viel Fehler macht, versuche ich alle anfallenden Probleme vorher zu klären. Und dazu gehört das oben genannte.

Gruß Schenvo


----------



## karsten. (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Biokläranlage-Gartenteich-Dauerfrost*

Hallo

na dann bleibt doch gar nichts weiter übrig 

d.h. aber auch, das der Teich mit extremen Wasserstandschwankungen zu rechnen ist da Du ja immer "Vorrat"  vorhalten musst .  

das wird dann schon ein sehr spezieller Teich 

vor allem in Bezug auf Wartung, Bepflanzung, Langlebigkeit

ohne jeden Besatz 

Filterung scheidet wohl auch aus 


da reicht doch rein wie raus ein ganz normaler freier breiter Überlauf
bei ausreichender Teichtiefe bleibt die Masse Wasser frostfrei 

also türmt sich Eis oben auch nicht unendlich aus 

mfG


----------



## schenvo (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Biokläranlage-Gartenteich-Dauerfrost*

Hallo Karsten

Deine Mitteilung verwirrt mich etwas.

Wenn täglich ca 300 Liter gesäubertes Abwasser anfallen, wie soll das einen Teich mit ca 50m³ extrem ins schwanken bringen.  Diese 300 Liter bringen den Teich nicht so in Wallung, das eine Vereisung bei Dauerfrost ausbleibt.

Weiterhin soll der Teich sehr wohl bepflanzt, aber ohne Fischbesatz versehen werden.

Gruß
Schenvo


----------



## karsten. (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Biokläranlage-Gartenteich-Dauerfrost*



			
				schenvo schrieb:
			
		

> .........
> 
> Deine Mitteilung verwirrt mich etwas.
> 
> ...



Hallo

hab ich mich wieder so verworren ausgedrückt ?  :schizo 

tschuldigung !


der Abwasseranfall ist doch auch wenn es keinen ausgewiesenen Badetag mehr gibt nicht konstant .   

phosphat- und nitratreiches  Wasser aus der Kleinkläranlage lässt die Bepflanzung (oder die Algen) entsprechend wuchern

isebenso

dh. der Teich sollte so angelegt werden , dass die Bepflanzung bedienerfreundlich regelmäßig zurückgenommen werden kann 
sonst verlandet so ein Teich vorzeitig .

der Teich , tief genug gebaut ,braucht nicht in Wallung zu geraten

Eisdicken über 80 cm sind nicht (mehr)zu erwarten 
egal wieviel ich oben drauf packe die Eisdicke wächst nicht ins Unermessliche da sie durch Dichte Gewicht Auftrieb und den Temperaturschwankungen  immer absinkt und von unten entsprechend abtaut . 
Eis ist "elastisch" !

mein Pflanzenfilter läuft seit 15 Jahren im Winter durch 

Zulauf 1,5 Zoll Schlauch 15min Pause , 15min Betrieb völlig ungedämmt

Ablauf einfach über Kaskade in den Teich 

völlig störungsfrei !

und wir hatte schon richtige Winter  !

jetzt besser ?  


mfG


----------



## Annett (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Biokläranlage-Gartenteich-Dauerfrost*

Hallo Schenvo,

was genau kommt denn am Ende der Biokläranlage raus bzw. welche Stoffe enthält das Wasser dann noch?

Evtl. wäre es sinnvoll eine Pflanzenkläranlage zwischenzuschalten, damit Du dann weniger Nährstoffe im eigentlichen Teichwasser hast und Algen und Co. aus dem Weg gehen kannst?!

Gibt es nirgends Erfahrungswerte, welche Wassertemp. dieses Wasser hat? Ich denke schon, dass da immer ein Loch in der Eisdecke bleiben würde (bei oberirdischen Einlauf).


----------



## schenvo (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Biokläranlage-Gartenteich-Dauerfrost*

Hallo Kartsen, Hallo Annett

Danke für die Anregungen, aber so richtig berühigend ist das für mich nicht.
Bitte nehmt es mir nicht übel, wenn ich nochmal, in ausführlicher Art und Weise, auf meine Möglichkeiten bzw. Gedanken eingehe.

Die Bio-Kläranlage schickt ca 300l (natürlich nicht in einem Vorgang) tgl. in ein ca 35 Meter langen 16er Abflußrohr, welches in einem Filtergraben mündet. Dieser Graben ist ca. 6 m lang und ca 1m breit. Er hat selbstverständlich die Aufgabe das Wasser zu verbessern. Die unterirdische Verbindung zum eigentlichen Teich erfolgt in ca 50cm Wassertiefe und endet am tiefsten Punkt des Teiches.
Der Filtergraben wird logischerweise die selbe Wasserstandshöhe haben, wie der Teich. Da in den Filtergraben auch Regenwasser von ca. 350m² versiegelter Fläche einlaufen soll, der bei Platzregen völlig überfordert sein wird, verspreche ich mir durch die 10er Rohrverbindung zwischen Teich und Filtergraben, ein Überlaufen des Filtergrabens und nicht des Teiches. Das Wasser, welches der Filtergraben nicht an den Teich abgeben kann, wird so zusagen gezielt(mit einem Bachlauf) in tiefere Gartenebenen geleitet.
Das war frostfreie Zustand.
Jetzt die Phantasie-Winterzeit: Neujahr bis 28.Februar Dauerfrost mit Nachttemperaturen bis minus 18Grad. Die Eisdecke des Filtergrabens und des Teiches geschlossen und ca 40cm stark. Nach einem schönen heissen Bad mit ca 150 Litern soll das Wasser auf den Weg geschickt werden......

Ich bitte nochmals darum, mir für Einsteiger verständliche Gedanken zu schreiben. Weder die untere Wasserbehörde noch die Firma welche die Bio-Kläranlage bauen soll, kann mir eine Lösung nennen.
Gruß
Schenvo


----------



## Harald (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Biokläranlage-Gartenteich-Dauerfrost*

Hallo Schenvo,

wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, darf das Wasser Deiner Kläranlage grundsätzlich erstmal nicht versickern, sondern muß durch einen Teich aufgefangen werden.

Um also die Regenschauer der letzten Zeit wirklich auffangen zu können, muß Dein Teich eigentlich immer einen relativ niedrigen Wasserstand haben. 

Aus meiner Sicht würde dann vielleicht die Möglichkeit bestehen, dass Du einen vernünftigen Überlauf baust und diesen mit einer Holzterasse überdeckst. Die Terasse sollte dann zum Teil über dem Teich stehen. Da unter dieser Terasse das Wasser meist erst sehr viel später zufriert, als das Wasser im offenen Teich, hättest Du zumindestens schon mal einen besseren Schutz vor dem zufrieren.


----------



## schenvo (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Biokläranlage-Gartenteich-Dauerfrost*

Danke Harald

das ist doch mal eine neue und interssante Möglichkeit.

Gruß
Schenvo


----------



## Armin501 (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Biokläranlage-Gartenteich-Dauerfrost*

Hallo, es gibt Firmen, die sich damit beschäftigen,vielleicht solltest du bei diesen dein Glück versuchen.................
http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&ct=re...ihZG1VNiXCC4M4CKQ&sig2=Yw8rWsQOLbjEQgVNLqeqyg


----------



## karsten. (14. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Biokläranlage-Gartenteich-Dauerfrost*

Hallo Schenvo

wie ist das ausgegangen ?

ich habe eine Baugenehmigung der unteren Wasserbehörde für 20 Jahre :freu bekommen .

SBR
vollbiologische Kläranlage 
Auflagen : jährliche Wartung , Abnahme , Versickerung auf dem eigenen Grundstück (gedeckter Versickerungsgraben 15m , Grenzabstand 3m )

kein Teich , kein Beet , kein Kanal ...... keine Abwassergebühren  


mfG


----------



## juergen-b (14. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Biokläranlage-Gartenteich-Dauerfrost*

hallo karsten,

auch ich habe mich diesbezüglich in letzter zeit einwenig belesen, da meine schwiegereltern in meck pomm auch in diese richtung was unternehmen müssen.

hast du diesbezüglich auch mal in richtung pflanzenkläranlage gedacht ?
wir werden diesen weg beschreiten.

gibt es vom hersteller deiner anlage auch ein zusatzmodul für phospatreduzierung - wer weiß was dem gesetzgeber diesbezüglich noch einfällt


----------



## karsten. (14. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Biokläranlage-Gartenteich-Dauerfrost*

hallo Jürgen  

meine Garten-Flächenplanung in der Richtung des natürlichen Gefälles lässt
keine Planzenkläranlage zu 

außerdem möchte ich wie die Meisten , nach dem  
eigentlich nichts mehr damit zu tun haben....  

deshalb Rigolenversickerung nach der SBR 

BSB >20mg/l
CSB >90mg/l
NH4N >10mg/l

ein Restrisiko bleibt immer 
ich hoffe meine Baugenehmigung schützt mich die nächsten 20 Jahre vor
neuen Gesetzen  


mfG


----------



## schenvo (14. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Biokläranlage-Gartenteich-Dauerfrost*

Hallo Karsten

Auf deine Frage des Ausgangs muss ich dir sagen, es hat noch nicht mal angefangen.
Der aktuelle Stand mit behördlicher Genehmigung ist, dass ich bis Herbst 2009 mein Gartenteich mit anschließender Versickerung zu bauen habe. 
All die Hoffnung, den Überlauf aus der Biokläranlage gleich versickern zu lassen, sind in diesem Frühjahr entgültig gestorben, da derzeit bei nicht einmal 1Meter Tiefe Grundwasser steht. Erste Grabungen lassen keinen Zweifel. 
Mein erster Schritt wird das Auffangbecken (welches die Funktion eines Filtergrabens einnehmen wird) in dem das Wasser der Biokläranlage sowie die Regenentwässerung von ca. 250m² Dach einlaufen werden. Dieser wird dann mit einer Verrohrung mit dem Hauptteich verbunden. Damit erhoffe ich bei Starkregen keinen Überlauf des Hauptteiches, sondern nur des Auffangbeckens(Filtergraben).

Ansonsten werde ich, wie im August 2007 angedroht über mein Teichprojekt informieren und gute Anregungen gerne verarbeiten.


----------

